# 300gal. 8ft long vivarium



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's some picks of my 300gallon vivarium. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out. It's hard to get shots of entire tank being 8ft long..
Sorry for grainy picks iPad stinks at pictures


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Center water feature


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Left side of viv


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Right side of viv


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great.. Is this a tank that you bought, build yourself, or did you have it custom made?


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

I had it custom built.. It's 3/4" acrylic.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

The big question is? What species is going in it?


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Currently 4 mint terribilis,2azureus,4 auratus and one cobalt..
The azureus and cobalt are males so no crossbreeding.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The Auratus should be males too as they will also breed with D Tinctorious


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> The Auratus should be males too as they will also breed with D Tinctorious


You are correct they are all males. The mints are the only ones that are 2females and 2males


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Since you mentioned it mark has anyone actually had auratus and azureus breed? I heard it can but not likely


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

big_frog said:


> Here's some picks of my 300gallon vivarium. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out. It's hard to get shots of entire tank being 8ft long..
> Sorry for grainy picks iPad stinks at pictures


Awesome tank, man. Is there a background on the tank? Can't tell behind the plants


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

big_frog said:


> Currently 4 mint terribilis,2azureus,4 auratus and one cobalt..
> The azureus and cobalt are males so no crossbreeding.


Whyyy? Mixing isn't a good idea man. Unnatural, even if you have all males.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice! Wish my house was big enough for something of tha magnitude. Maybe I can talk the wife into moving.


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome tank design, I'm sure all of your frogs will do amazing. 

-Jen


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

InvertaHerp said:


> Whyyy? Mixing isn't a good idea man. Unnatural, even if you have all males.


1. I do believe that that they would come across each other in the wild.
2. My daughter is studying to be a biologist and this set up is part of her studies.
3. With this big of a foot print there's been zero aggression so far and how the different species use different areas has been quite interesting..


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

eaglerock said:


> Awesome tank, man. Is there a background on the tank? Can't tell behind the plants


The back is made of black acrylic


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

big_frog said:


> 1. I do believe that that they would come across each other in the wild.
> 2. My daughter is studying to be a biologist and this set up is part of her studies.
> 3. With this big of a foot print there's been zero aggression so far and how the different species use different areas has been quite interesting..


Since you couldn't be bothered to do the research yourself I've uploaded the range maps of each species for you. These are direct from IUCN.

*P. terribilis range*


*D. tinctorius range*


*D. auratus range*


As you can see clearly, the species never even *remotely* cross each others' path. By mixing them, you are possibly exposing them each to unique pathogens.

It is also my belief that the P. terribilis will dominate the food uptake in the tank, even in a footprint that large.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

meh........


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

big_frog said:


> 1. I do believe that that they would come across each other in the wild.
> 2. My daughter is studying to be a biologist and this set up is part of her studies.
> 3. With this big of a foot print there's been zero aggression so far and how the different species use different areas has been quite interesting..


Wouldn't a biologist be concerned with having a tank that is biologically accurate? Also, these are all mostly terrestrial species. Mixing, especially with species from completely different locales, isn't a great idea.


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

InvertaHerp said:


> Wouldn't a biologist be concerned with having a tank that is biologically accurate? Also, these are all mostly terrestrial species. Mixing, especially with species from completely different locales, isn't a great idea.


do all of you just like to be negative for the hell of it? Or perhaps have nothin else better to do? 
For your information I live in a state that's horribly biologically inaccurate due yo humans introducing so many invasive species so yes there's a lot to be learned even if not as you say biologically accurate..


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Dev30ils said:


> Since you couldn't be bothered to do the research yourself I've uploaded the range maps of each species for you. These are direct from IUCN.
> 
> *P. terribilis range*
> 
> ...


Where's your invasive or introduced ranges? I guess auratus are native to Hawaii? Have you researched what countries these frogs are found in due to humans? I guess that's that's ok though? Do your research too.. But, thanks


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Auratus have only been introduced to Hawaii, that's it...


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry if I come off defensive but, I don't understand the negativity, belittling, or sarcasm..


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Dev30ils said:


> Auratus have only been introduced to Hawaii, that's it...


that you know of.. I can give you a list of species here in Florida that aren't listed anywhere but, I sure can show them to you.. Just saying it doesn't mean they aren't in a lot more areas.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

big_frog said:


> Since you mentioned it mark has anyone actually had auratus and azureus breed? I heard it can but not likely


Yes. Several zoos have done it accidentally and purposefully. I believe Ed has pictures hiding somewhere that were from the Houston zoo of Auratus/Azureus hybrids.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

big_frog said:


> do all of you just like to be negative for the hell of it? Or perhaps have nothin else better to do?
> For your information I live in a state that's horribly biologically inaccurate due yo humans introducing so many invasive species so yes there's a lot to be learned even if not as you say biologically accurate..


You are awful defensive. People are raising appropriate concerns. It's only negative because you don't want to hear it. Considering that you've been around for a while and are re entering the hobby, please do not try to pretend that you're surprised by the criticism and concern. 

The entire planet is pretty much biologically inaccurate, if you can really call it that. That doesn't invalidate the problems or concerns people have about mixing frogs.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I find the invasive/introduced species do/might exist argument laughable. Both are problems. Two wrongs don't make a right.

We've beaten this dead horse to death, it's evident that you're fully aware of the hobby concerns about mixing, and are now trying to call fail when the appropriate and typical questions and concerns are raised.

You'll do whatever you want with them, I'm sure, but if you share, you know to expect criticism and concern.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not really sure how using the invasive species in Florida as an example is a way to bolster mixing unfamiliar species in a vivarium. Exactly how well is that invasive species thing working out in Florida? Are they all getting along well enough? And using completely imaginary introduced ranges is not really a good direction to go in, either.

I will go out on a limb and say that in a viv this size, mixing something is certainly a possibility so long as you are familiar with the species involved. However, the particular mix you have chosen has some issues that are being raised by some very helpful and well-versed people in this group.


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I find the invasive/introduced species do/might exist argument laughable. Both are problems. Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> We've beaten this dead horse to death, it's evident that you're fully aware of the hobby concerns about mixing, and are now trying to call fail when the appropriate and typical questions and concerns are raised.
> 
> You'll do whatever you want with them, I'm sure, but if you share, you know to expect criticism and concern.


I agree with you but I also took the steps to make sure they wouldn't cross but, with comments like I didn't do my research or its unnatural are really uncalled for.. Keeping frogs in glass boxes is unnatural.. To say nothing can be learned by watching their habits and interactions because its not biologically incorrect is wrong too


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

dravenxavier said:


> I will go out on a limb and say that in a viv this size, mixing something is certainly a possibility so long as you are familiar with the species involved. However, the particular mix you have chosen has some issues that are being raised by some very helpful and well-versed people in this group.


I have to say that I agree with this. It is possible to have a multi-species vivarium if the proper frogs are chosen and the tank is planned around the species. 

I have a multi-species tank currently. It's a large tank (450 gallons) and it was designed for both species. One big difference is that both species are from Peru and found in similar habitats. One species is more arboreal (Ranitomeya) and the other more terrestrial (Ameerega). This being said they both do cohabitate common areas of the tank. There for this has to be taken in to account when keeping different species together. 

Your setup is more suited for terrestrial frogs and that really limits your options for multiple species that truly are found near/together. 

In the end it is your tank and frogs and you do what you want with them. When you go public with your setup, you have to be prepared for comments and opinions that differ from yours. There are so many people very passionate about this hobby and the well being of the frogs kept, that you are going to get concerned comments when you have a poor selection of frogs kept together.


----------



## Moghue (Jan 15, 2013)

I would love to have a a tank housing many speicies of dart frogs, but i wont for the reasons given on this forum. Like a few have said your going to do what you want to do in the end, just be prepared for people to disagree with you. If some disagrees with me i dont see it as being negative or anything, what i see is someone who is passionate about what they love and expressing thier opinion. To be honest it is very refreshing to see a hobby with people as passionate about what they keep. Ok my rambling is over with. I do think the tank its self is nice looking i just wouldnt mix dart frogs.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Too often we read threads like this and always I wonder what are you getting with these threads... Maybe the general consent or approval for mixing species that can interbreed? 
(Of course, it is not the case of this viv, given that most of the frogs here are males). 
No offense to anyone, but those who post this kind of threads, they can not get anothing but blame. I feel sorry for our new friend Big_Frog, but it can happen that someone who starts to follow this forum can receive an incorrect information if we do not insists that this, ie mixing species, should not be done. 
This obviously does not prevent anyone to do it and to enjoy of his mixed viv, but please - and here I want to be obnoxious - do not gain the approval of all of us!


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

JoshsDragonz said:


> I have to say that I agree with this. It is possible to have a multi-species vivarium if the proper frogs are chosen and the tank is planned around the species.
> 
> I have a multi-species tank currently. It's a large tank (450 gallons) and it was designed for both species. One big difference is that both species are from Peru and found in similar habitats. One species is more arboreal (Ranitomeya) and the other more terrestrial (Ameerega). This being said they both do cohabitate common areas of the tank. There for this has to be taken in to account when keeping different species together.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments and I totally agree with you.. I think we need to just choose our words more wisely and realize we are all part of agreat hobby.. So far we've noticed the azureus are more arboreal than expected, the auratus hang out almost exclusively near the waterfall and the mints stay on the ground in a 2ftx3ft range rarely venturing out of that territory..


----------



## Dale D (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice tank.
With 3/4" acrylic I'm guessing it didn't start out as a vivarium.
What was in it originally? Planted tank? Reef tank?


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

Dale D said:


> Nice tank.
> With 3/4" acrylic I'm guessing it didn't start out as a vivarium.
> What was in it originally? Planted tank? Reef tank?


You are correct dale.. It was for peacock bass..


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> Too often we read threads like this and always I wonder what are you getting with these threads... Maybe the general consent or approval for mixing species that can interbreed?
> (Of course, it is not the case of this viv, given that most of the frogs here are males).
> No offense to anyone, but those who post this kind of threads, they can not get anothing but blame. I feel sorry for our new friend Big_Frog, but it can happen that someone who starts to follow this forum can receive an incorrect information if we do not insists that this, ie mixing species, should not be done.
> This obviously does not prevent anyone to do it and to enjoy of his mixed viv, but please - and here I want to be obnoxious - do not gain the approval of all of us!


thank you for your comment rigel10... I'm really not looking for approval from anyone. I was simply posting my viv for others to see. Maybe I should've stated mixing species is frowned upon and not recommended.. That is my mistake.


----------



## Punjab (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Is this tank 2x2x8?

The plant choice and mix of species to me is interesting, seems like you may find if you placed four dividers in the tank you would have been much better off. For context I'm setting up a 10x2x4h and will have it split five ways. This way I can have 5+ species without having the problems of mixing. (might have a little mixing but more "natural" imis with the imitated, or Tinc with Aboreal frog. That said the height gives way for more options in that case.

Do you think the segmented range and unusual behaviors (as you mentioned specifically above) is actually a stress response and thus bad? Seems like a child studying biology would learn a lot from this tank, and figure out how to improve it over time so it very well may be an excellent teaching tool. 

Random ramblings,
-Andrew


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

a hill said:


> Is this tank 2x2x8?
> 
> The plant choice and mix of species to me is interesting, seems like you may find if you placed four dividers in the tank you would have been much better off. For context I'm setting up a 10x2x4h and will have it split five ways. This way I can have 5+ species without having the problems of mixing. (might have a little mixing but more "natural" imis with the imitated, or Tinc with Aboreal frog. That said the height gives way for more options in that case.
> 
> ...


 that's sounds like an awesome viv! Can't wait to see the picks..
My viv is 24"h x30"w 96"L
I think the segmenting range seems to be what they like the best (plants,moisture,temp,etc) we haven't seen any aggression so far. When feeding time I dump FF in 2 general areas and all species come together to feed.. Recently we've noticed the single cobalt hanging with the mints..
As you stated I think there's a lot to be learn by studying the behavior. In such a large enclosure you really get to see what the frogs prefer unlike in a small viv where they really can't venture out of a small confined zone..


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

It shall be fun, although important to note the difference is I'll have five 2x2x4 opposed to one 10x2x4 so they won't actually be able to go from one end to the other. 

I this while yes it is interesting, you are in no way observing accurate or true behavior because they do not have healthy group dynamics within the morphs so you'll be seeing mostly stress response opposed to "preference" 

I'd strongly encourage you pick one of those species and foster a large group 20 or whatever amount is appropriate, and get them breeding and watch the behavior within one specific morph and locale to see better behavior exhibited. 

I'm not saying you're the devil and evil for mixing, just that for your goals, the mixing is just dumb and actually doing the opposite of what you're trying for without you initially realizing it. 

Heck, if you want you could rotate different frog groups through the setup every six months and observe behavioral differences and take notes and recordings and data and compare them, at would be a real "study" with some merit and make for an exceptional college essay if your child is still in high-school. I would know, I was in that industry on advisory boards with deans of admission from every dream school kids dream of attending. 

I'm someone who debated between neurobiological and/or neuropharmacology, but instead went to business school and left to do ballroom dance while doing startups in a variety of fields including biology and am researching cerebral spinal fluid with the goal of enhancing the solution for increased cognition. 

Basically, if you really want your children to learn, you should do it in a more scientific way, opposed to tossing in males of different types to see what they do. 

Sincerely,

-Andrew
Ps. I don't intend to be accusatory of offensive, so I hope that tone isn't implied. I'm more hoping to encourage a better way to achieve the goals you said you wished to achieve for education and enjoyment.


----------



## big_frog (Mar 16, 2010)

a hill said:


> It shall be fun, although important to note the difference is I'll have five 2x2x4 opposed to one 10x2x4 so they won't actually be able to go from one end to the other.
> 
> I this while yes it is interesting, you are in no way observing accurate or true behavior because they do not have healthy group dynamics within the morphs so you'll be seeing mostly stress response opposed to "preference"
> 
> ...


No worries Andrew and no offense taken.. This whole thread was just to post picks. You can see what it turned into when someone asked what was in it. I wasn't looking for approval or that I don't understand what I'm doing or an idiot. I know mixing is frowned upon in the hobby but, I still believe a lot can be learned..
Just because species don't come across each other in the wild,they do come across other species of frogs and toads. I wonder if in captivity since our darts have never seen other frogs or other species of darts if they instinctually know what they are or if it's a learned behavior that one species is a threat or harmless to them?
So far I've observed that at first they were staying away from each other sticking to their species.. Now though as the months progress there is way more interaction, or should I say ignoring,between the species. There is no longer anymore staying clear of each other like the first few weeks and month..
They seem to have learned that the different looking frogs than themselves aren't a threat..


----------



## TsReptiles (Mar 2, 2009)

gorgeous tank


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd just recommend going to a dog park  in general animals have a preference for others who are similar. It's more comfortable. That said, frogs aren't dogs nor are dogs frogs. 

Still, if curious about different species interaction I personally would have chosen very different species. I've done so in the past with mixed results. 

Yet, do as you decide. My thoughts and opinions, while shared publicly, are just my opinions. 

Huge tanks are daunting to undertake. I'm starting to freak out about mine! So I understand. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

